# Requests: Toshiba L745-S4210



## Romulo (Jul 24, 2010)

If any one can it would be awesome!

I'm on the website but I'm not sure which ones to download.

I need the
Ethernet Controller
Network Controller
PCI Simple Communications Controller
SM Bus Controller 

Please I would be in your gratitude!

Also The resolution options is not so good is there a way for me to fix this? It only has two options.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you using Windows 7 64bit or 32bit?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Start with the chipset drivers:

Intel Chipset SW Installation Utility(v9.2.0.1015; 10-20-2010; 4.57M)

Display should be intel according to the detailed specs:
Intel Display Driver(v8.15.10.2353; 04-08-2011; 65.67M)

LAN could be one of two. You may just have to try them both if you didn't write anything down before doing a new install.


----------



## Romulo (Jul 24, 2010)

Its a 64 bit.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Chipset Model Content Page
network Model Content Page
wifi Model Content Page
all on page 5 chipset is named as such lan is for network and wifi is as stated


----------



## mrnobita123 (Nov 29, 2011)

I got the same model, and found all drivers here.
Drivers for TOSHIBA - Satellite L745 - Scan Result W7-ZZZZZZ -



Romulo said:


> If any one can it would be awesome!
> 
> I'm on the website but I'm not sure which ones to download.
> 
> ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Driver should be available from the makers support site no need to use unknown sites


----------

